# Altimas/Sentra's



## Guest (Oct 3, 2002)

Is there anyway we could meet up before the show at one spot, and roll in with Altimas and Sentras? 

Or maybe Friday night have a little mini-meet? There's already like 5 threads on this forum, and about 10 on the Altimas.net forum. We need to have ONE forum that we can go to for info. So what's the deal? I know it's kinda short notice...but hey...can we try?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2002)

*So Cal meet.....*

Let you guysknow, I will be leaving late Friday night to get to the Irvine meet between 7:30 - 8am. I'm coming from Sacramento. So I will see you guys at Irvine.


Q in Sac


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

GlowstickBoy said:


> *Is there anyway we could meet up before the show at one spot, and roll in with Altimas and Sentras? *


 If I am understanding you right, you want us to meet up somewhere close to Mossy, and we leave as a group and roll into Mossy together? 

If so, I like the idea. 

About the mini-meet, sounds fun, but unfortunatley, some of us -- well one of us, to my knowledge -- work in a field where there is a sale every weekend between now and christmastime, and have to work the 3p-12a shift.  If you guys do end up doing something, have fun and take pics!!


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Krispy Kreme over by the Puente Hills mall Friday night! 

http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=61785


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2002)

Aiight Ry...gimme directions to Puente hills coming in from the North?? Cuz I have no idea where i'm going!!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

GlowstickBoy said:


> *Cuz I have no idea where i'm going!! *


 Isn't that always?


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

GlowstickBoy said:


> *Aiight Ry...gimme directions to Puente hills coming in from the North?? Cuz I have no idea where i'm going!! *


From the 5, I guess get on the 60 EAST and crap.. I forgot what exit it was... Not sure if we're meeting at Krispy Kreme. I think the guys want to do dinner.


----------

